# IRS scam in progress thwarted by Uber driver



## RFW (Feb 1, 2022)

A good reminder to stay on your guard especially with unsolicited calls, always use common sense and don't let yourself get intimidated.


----------



## caroln (Feb 1, 2022)

This makes sad and mad at the same time.


----------



## Jace (Feb 1, 2022)

This is s-o-o questionable?!?
It almost seems that the Uber driver was "being punked"!!?!?!!


----------



## RFW (Feb 1, 2022)

Jace said:


> This is s-o-o questionable?!?
> It almost seems that the Uber driver was "being punked"!!?!?!!






Part 2 goes into a bit more detail but doesn't prove or disprove anything. I'm inclined to believe so as it seemed to be a one off incident and it's not the type of content the channel owner creates. From all the phone scams I've seen, their MO is exactly as it is shown in the video.


----------

